# Free Online Programming Courses



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Here is a pretty nice link to free online programming classes on the net that may interest some.

http://free-ed.net/fr03/lfc/jumpstart/index.html

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-25-2000).]


----------



## Kristi (Aug 10, 1999)

bhessom,

Looks like good tutorials on each subject. I've got the site saved and will review VB first and then probably C++.

Kristi


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Glad you liked it. 

BTW, I have asked that this be moved to the Development forum if anyone is looking for it later.


----------

